# Learning to run...



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

... Morning all. I'm a 47 year old ex smoker who's about 1.5 stones overweight. I used to be all over the gym particularly the treadmill. Not vast distances (3-5k max) but thoroughly enjoyed it.
That was 3 years ago.
Fast forward to today with a 15 month old and a paunch and fat a**e I want to get at it again. Now, the gym is out of the question as I just moved and funds are tight. I tried road running once when I was fairly fit and it near enough killed me!
So my question is, how do I learn to road run? I do have good trainers (fitted at runners need) If anyone has good advice it will be more than welcome. 
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

I am also interested in this - I run about 2 miles and I get home ready to faint 
I thought I'd do long distance on slow pace (about 3/4 miles) and then once a week go and have a go at the 10 minute mile, which is currently at 12/13 minutes!!!
Sorry I cant help but I am interested as my fitness has gone down in the last 3-5 years!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

When I started running (And will do this again when Ieventually start again) I started with intervals. So I would jog for a minute, walk a minute (or lamposts whatever markers you have to use) jog, walk for whatever you can manage then through in a sprint then walk, jog. After a time, which you can guage on your own fitness, it will merge into a longer run.
Also vary the terain so not always on the flat, hope that is of some use.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

You need to start with the correct footwear it save your knees and back alot of pain then start with short distances going a nice jog then work it upto a running pace when you feel able . Then just go from there step up the distance


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Start small & work up the distance, wear clothing that wicks away the sweat & keep hydrated .

& always stretch before & after.


----------



## nethers66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jace said:


> Start small & work up the distance, & always stretch before & after.


+1 here, i started after years of pretty much no exercise using an app called "couch to 5k" it breaks you in gently and its surprising how quickly your body responds, I lost almost a stone during the schedule, that along with smaller food potions, but no real change in diet.

I'm just about to start the 5k to 10k app.

Good luck and above all enjoy it.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

It sounds so simple but just get out there regularly and put one foot in front of the other; that is not meant to sound derogatory in any way!

Like Jace said, end with a good stretch you will really feel the benefit; or more like you will feel it to your detriment if you don't. The couch to 5k programs are a good starting point. The main thing is to start at a pace you are comfortable with and stick to the program.

Your body needs to adjust to running again, sounds stupid but it's what I've found in the past. I recently started running again as I plan to do the Reading half marathon next year. I'm on my 4th week of a 5K training plan taken from the Runners World website. At first I felt like death but I'm already over the wanting to be sick feeling and comfortably ran 5 miles yesterday. This is with running 4 times a week.

One thing I would say is that I find it far easier running outside than on a treadmill.

Good luck with it and take it at your own pace, you will see the rewards for your efforts.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Take the plunge and get out their, as previously mentioned run further but also walk. 

There is a huge debate as to whether running shoes are good for you but not getting into that now.
Dont stretch before a run unless you are warmed up well. I only stretch at then end of a run and im very flexible. 

Celebrate the small acheivements otherwise you will give up... No1: you realised you need to ge fitter/lose weight so well done.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

To throw something else in to the equation, I would ride a bike first before running. The impact on your knees and body at 47 (no offence) won't do you any favours.

Sitting and exercsing, is alot better on your body than running and the shock through your legs to your hips.

Alternatively, If you want to run, then thats completely different and good luck.

In that case, id start off by walking for 10 mins, get used to the motion, then run for 2 mins, walk for 2 mins, and repeat for 20 mins. Then I would run constantly at whatever pace you are comfortable with for 20 mins, then have 15 mins cool down. That includes stretching and walking it off.

Make sure you do have running trainers. Going into a sports shop and buying trainers at £120 and they look cool, will almost certainly be crap for you when running. You need to find out if your gait is netral, under pronounced or over pronounced, hence the running shoes are then fitted to your type of feet.

I would start off biking first, it will be better for you and perhaps break you in gently.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I was pushing 19 stone in May so I started doing some running as part of my lifestyle change. At 19 stone I'm not the fittest so here's what helped:

Good trainers
Good socks - really helps
Proper stretching before and after - generally spend as much time stretching as I do running
I've never really considered myself as asthmatic but I had an inhaler from when I had a chest infection - this really helps as my lungs/breathing was the biggest obstacle. I should probably check with the doctor if this is a good idea or not.
Map out some routes from your doorstep on mapmyrun or similar. It's free and gives you a better idea of distances. 
If you have a phone with GPS then get a tracking app. Again they're free and record speed/distance/time stats so you can track your performance on different days
I'd also recommend a weight tracking app. I use Libra which is free on Android and really helps me keep momentum up with the weight loss.

Good luck


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just a heads up when you get ur fancy running shoes be prepared for a load of bs from the shop assistant about you needing support shoes etc- which you really dont need as it constricts the foots motion and stops it working as it naturally should. 
Best advice is to get a neutral shoe you are comfortable in. 

Cycling is great but will shorten your hamstrings over time which isnt exactly ideal for running.


----------



## Beau22 (Aug 25, 2012)

When I began operating (And will do this again when Ieventually begin again) I began with durations. So I would jog for a instant, stroll a instant (or lamposts whatever indicators you have to use) jog, stroll for whatever you can handle then through in a dash then stroll, jog.
Mont albert personal trainer


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Iagree with grommit, been running three weeks now up to 3 miles at a time, but have achey knees this week, just bought a new bike and have started riding to work too so hopefully the cycling will get me fitter in a low impact way ready for more running. And the mix will stop me shortening my hams etc.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

avit88 said:


> Just a heads up when you get ur fancy running shoes be prepared for a load of bs from the shop assistant about you needing support shoes etc- which you really dont need as it constricts the foots motion and stops it working as it naturally should.
> Best advice is to get a neutral shoe you are comfortable in.
> 
> Cycling is great but will shorten your hamstrings over time which isnt exactly ideal for running.


So an over weight over pronating person returning to running doesn't need any support to relieve the inevitable pressure on their back, hips, knees and ankles until they lose the extra weight and their body adapts to running?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

fat-tony said:


> So an over weight over pronating person returning to running doesn't need any support to relieve the inevitable pressure on their back, hips, knees and ankles until they lose the extra weight and their body adapts to running?


No. A running shoe will not offer support that will help with this.Despite what bs the manufacturers give you. The runner will still most likely get aches and pains due to their extra weight.

You say overpronating like its a bad thing... its something which in most cases is inevitable when wearing running shoes with cushioning which cause you to heel strike.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll agree with you on the aches and pains, and the manufacturers pushing their chosen support system. But I have to disagree that a support shoe gives no assistance with reducing over pronation and injury. I know this as I've tested quite a few manufacturers shoes over long distances, advised on runners gait and helped a few people run again after years of injury. What I've always advised is run in the shoe that feels the best, not what it promises on the box


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

fat-tony said:


> I'll agree with you on the aches and pains, and the manufacturers pushing their chosen support system. But I have to disagree that a support shoe gives no assistance with reducing over pronation and injury. I know this as I've tested quite a few manufacturers shoes over long distances, advised on runners gait and helped a few people run again after years of injury. _*What I've always advised is run in the shoe that feels the best, not what it promises on the box*_


which is what i stated earlier...

over pronation does not need to be reduced if we all didnt wear running shoes, running shoes cause most people to heel strike and this is the cause of y some people pronate or dont. If we didnt run in massively cushioned running shoes we wouldnt heel strike and wouldnt pronate etc.

running shoes make problems which then need fixing aka maximum profit for the manufacturers... Alot of shoes do offer support and do correct overpronation but that is a bad thing. The foot should be allowed to work naturally.

Earlier I was referring to the running not helping with the extra weight the person is carrying. Sorry if that wasnt clear, I didnt make it overly clear..


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

With regard to the shoes, I was fitted at Runners Need. I ran for a minute on the treadmill in my normal trainers whilst my gait was filmed. I was then advised on the type of shoe I needed, and then filmed again.
I'm a size 11 and the shoes I run in are 12.5! And seriously comfortable. They stopped the shin splints I was getting at the time so I would definitely recommend a fitting for trainers


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I go from an 11.5 to a 12.5-13 by the end of an ultra, I normally change into flip flops at the end. I have my own views on forefoot strike and heel strike, over pronation and support. I do feel everyone is different and what works for me wouldn't work for anyone else


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You can get gym access on prescription for six weeks at no cost if eligible , ask your doctor, I have been a runner and would still start off with a bike or walking more, low impact and better for those knees overall.

It has to be something you enjoy as you said, making it part of your routine, a S.M.A.R.T goal.

Good luck, John Tht.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I was the same as op a treadmill muncher on the road is certainly harder but you soon get used to it. 

If your starting from scratch again try the Couch to 5k program. Thats a really good program to follow that anyone can do. Once you have done that there is a 5-10k one if you fancy it. I always find the first 10 min of any run the hardest if I get through that I get through anything 

I didn't follow any plan when I started I just gradually built distance up. Honestly I struggled to do 10min on my first run and i was fecked. After about a month I could run 30min ok. I found the fitness comes pretty quick if you stick at it. 
Once you stop running for a bit it you soon loose it again.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I notice a difference if I stop for 2 weeks.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I can't stop for more than 2 days, get the fidgets. Had 5 days off due to a broken rib, bloody murder not being able to get out. Ended up going for a steady 5 miler full of pain killers


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm dreading the winter months as I don't have access to a treadmill. Only started running this spring and I'm into it. I've run a few times in the cold and it's tough. I don't mind been outside in the cold but I physically find it harder to breath on not get runny noses, dry lips etc.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Guitarjon said:


> I'm dreading the winter months as I don't have access to a treadmill. Only started running this spring and I'm into it. I've run a few times in the cold and it's tough. I don't mind been outside in the cold but I physically find it harder to breath on not get runny noses, dry lips etc.


The runny nose bit is a pain. I quite like being outside if its not raining. I love a nice morning winter run when its sunny but cold kinda feels nice.

Ive not worked out much the last 4 months due to work etc but i will be able to get back at it in a couple of weeks. Tempted to sign up for Hell Runner few of my mates are doing it looks a good laugh. Not sure if i will have enough time to train for it though.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I find two pair of socks help...

Also one for interval training... 10 sec sprint, 10 sec jog & increase the times!

I too am not looking forward to road running in winter, especially as I go along muddy tracks.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I use some ropey old asda socks that I used for the last 5 years, I have twin skin x socks and some woolie walking ones for winter.


----------

